# Is it possible to beat a paternity test?



## kidcas (Aug 9, 2011)

my sister swears that her ex is the father of her baby and that she didnt sleep with anyone else.  Also, he looks just like the baby.  But the paternity test came back that he wasn't.  

Is it possible for him to beat a paternity test?  change your DNA? maybe thru drugs or something?


----------



## pebble (Aug 9, 2011)

It is very unlikely if it was done by a proper facility.

Sounds to me like your sister is hiding something.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2011)

What pebble, said.

They're quite accurate. And, to put it more bluntly than pebble, your sister is lying.


----------



## Chubby (Aug 9, 2011)

Tell your sister to be honest and not punish her baby just because she is angry at the man. The baby might want to know who is her/his father when she/he grows up. Is your sister planning on lying to her baby then?


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 9, 2011)

Usually someone does the swabbing but if they swapped out the swab with someone elses saliva after that would beat it


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Tell your sister to be honest and not punish her baby just because she is angry at the man.



I doubt it's anger. I'm willing to bet good money the real dad works at McDonald's or something and the guy she claims is the father has a good paying career.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 9, 2011)

Have her go on Maury.  Is she a fat blonde who banged a black dude?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2011)

Lying to get child support from a guy is just as bad as breaking into his house and burning it down. You end up costing him the same amount of money in the end. There should be legal repercussions for all the lying cunts who do this. It is fraud as far as I am concerned.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Lying to get child support from a guy is just as bad as breaking into his house and burning it down. You end up costing him the same amount of money in the end. There should be legal repercussions for all the lying cunts who do this. It is fraud as far as I am concerned.


You're gonna love this story.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You're gonna love this story.



Oh, I have already read about plenty of stories like that. It is fucking unbelievable the type of douchebaggery that judges get away with. Oh I see, lets reward a lying cheating cunt with monthly alimony and child support all at the expense of the guy who probably just had his heart ripped out by the same lying cheating cunt. 

If I were that guy, I would have found out where that judge lived, and killed him before blowing my own brains out.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## rocco0218 (Aug 9, 2011)

Was this test done by professionals in a clinic?  Or was it a take home and send in type of test?  If it was the second, then yes he could have gotten anybody to do a swab of themself.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> Have her go on Maury.  Is she a fat blonde who banged a black dude?



More thank likely this is what happened LOL!


----------



## bigpapabuff (Aug 9, 2011)

impossible to beat if done by real professionals.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 9, 2011)

kidcas said:


> my sister swears that her ex is the father of her baby and that she didnt sleep with anyone else. Also, he looks just like the baby. But the paternity test came back that he wasn't.
> 
> Is it possible for him to beat a paternity test? change your DNA? maybe thru drugs or something?


 Your sister is a whore..Junior


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 9, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> More thank likely this is what happened LOL!


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 9, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Lying to get child support from a guy is just as bad as breaking into his house and burning it down. You end up costing him the same amount of money in the end. There should be legal repercussions for all the lying cunts who do this. It is fraud as far as I am concerned.



How in the world do you figure that? that would mean that the child support was the same as a monthly house payment on a 18 yr mortgage. Plus everything in the house that was bought and burned in the fire. That's like a 1000 dollars a month on a 200 000 dollar house...

they should burn those bitches though. 30%+ of paternity tests done come back negative. So much for the "he's the only one I slept with!"


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 10, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Oh, I have already read about plenty of stories like that. It is fucking unbelievable the type of douchebaggery that judges get away with. Oh I see, lets reward a lying cheating cunt with monthly alimony and child support all at the expense of the guy who probably just had his heart ripped out by the same lying cheating cunt.
> 
> If I were that guy, I would have found out where that judge lived, and killed him before blowing my own brains out.


----------



## flexxthese (Aug 11, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Your sister is a whore..Junior




Truth.


----------



## rocco0218 (Aug 11, 2011)

kidcas said:


> my sister swears that her ex is the father of her baby and that she didnt sleep with anyone else. Also, he looks just like the baby. But the paternity test came back that he wasn't.
> 
> Is it possible for him to beat a paternity test? change your DNA? maybe thru drugs or something?


 


rocco0218 said:


> Was this test done by professionals in a clinic? Or was it a take home and send in type of test? If it was the second, then yes he could have gotten anybody to do a swab of themself.


 
dude answer the question!! Or maybe you didn't really want the answer.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2011)

bigpapabuff said:


> *impossible to beat* if done by real professionals.



Not necessarily. Two Army officers _almost _pulled it off. The one guy had a fellow officer take the test for him, but their trickery was discovered.

*Jail for ex-Army colonel who got college roommate to fake paternity test so he could escape child support
*
By Daily Mail Reporter
March 31, 2011

A retired Army colonel has finally been sent to jail for faking a  paternity test result to avoid paying child support more than two years  after being convicted.

Scott Carlson was ordered to begin his  three-to-23-month sentence by a Pennsylvania judge as his latest appeal  was denied by the state Supreme Court.

*The 55-year-old fathered a girl, now 13, during an extramarital relationship with an enlisted soldier, who was also married.

He was convicted in 2008 of conspiracy charges and attempted deception after getting a classmate at the  Army War College to take the DNA test for him.

 The plot  was uncovered when a county worker recognized that one man had arranged the test and another taken it.

* Carlson,  from Swansea, Illinois, arranged for his friend, Colonel Bruce Adkins,  to take it when the child's mother sought an increase in support from  $400 to $600 a month.

At his trial, Carlson said Adkins took the  test without his knowledge. But  Adkins claimed he had been pressured to  do it  because Carlson had helped him with his studies at the college  which prepares officers for leadership. 

Adkins, 47, from Douglasville, Georgia, pleaded guilty to similar charges. Carlson retired after he was charged in 2007.

From *Jail at last for ex-colonel who got college roommate to fake paternity test so he could escape child support | Mail Online* ​​


rocco0218 said:


> dude answer the question!! Or maybe you didn't really want the answer.



This. Was it done at a professional clinic (still not foolproof, imo) or with an at-home kit of some kind?


----------



## kidcas (Aug 11, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> dude answer the question!! Or maybe you didn't really want the answer.


 

i asked her, it was a take home test and he wont do another one


----------



## KelJu (Aug 11, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> How in the world do you figure that? that would mean that the child support was the same as a monthly house payment on a 18 yr mortgage. Plus everything in the house that was bought and burned in the fire. That's like a 1000 dollars a month on a 200 000 dollar house...
> 
> they should burn those bitches though. 30%+ of paternity tests done come back negative. So much for the "he's the only one I slept with!"



Houses cost different amounts you know.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

*Coincidence*

A chicken farmer went to a local bar, sat next to a woman and 
ordered a glass of champagne. 

The woman perked up and said, 'How about that? I just ordered a 
glass of champagne, too!' 

'What a coincidence' the farmer said. 'This is a special day for me. 
I am celebrating.' 

This is a special day for me too, I am also celebrating,' said the 
woman.' 

'What a coincidence!' said the farmer. As they clinked glasses he 
added, 'What are you celebrating?' 

'My husband and I have been trying to have a child and today my 
Gynecologist told me that I am pregnant!' 

'What a coincidence!' said the man. 'I'm a chicken farmer and for 
years all of my hens were infertile, but today they are all laying 
fertilized eggs.' 

'That's great!' said the woman, 'How did your chickens become 
fertile?' 

'I used a different cock,' he replied. 

The woman smiled, clinked his glass and said, 'What a coincidence!'


----------



## rocco0218 (Aug 11, 2011)

kidcas said:


> i asked her, it was a take home test and he wont do another one


 

There is your answer...dude is a fucking deadbeat!! He had someone swab themself for him.  There was a similar case just like this on dateline earlier this year.  What a fucking prick fucker!!!


----------



## rocco0218 (Aug 11, 2011)

She will need to get a court order for a real paternity test.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2011)

kidcas said:


> i asked her, it was a take home test and he wont do another one



Easy, go to court. It costs money but if she is serious that is the solution.


----------



## kidcas (Aug 13, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Easy, go to court. It costs money but if she is serious that is the solution.


 
it will cost money? why?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 13, 2011)

kidcas said:


> it will cost money? why?



Are you retarded?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Are you retarded?


it will cost retarded? why?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 13, 2011)

"_beat_ _a pertenity test"? _ Ive never heard it phrased in such a way.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 13, 2011)




----------

